# How does your Dog travel in your Vehicle



## Oaklys Dad

My boys ride in the back behind a pet barrier now. Before Caue, Oakly rode shotgun in the passenger seat. (I know not good) Since Caue wanted to be in my lap while I drove I had to put a barrier up in my SUV. Now they both happily hunker down in the back.


----------



## tennisball

Sorry to hear about your Oliver. That must have been awful for you 

It all depends on what car I'm using. If it's our Trailblazer, Rocky gets crated because he's too wild and Jake is free. Unfortunately, there's not room for two crates and with the crate in the back, there's not an available seat to fold up for Jake to have a seat belt.

I've never taken them both in our coupe before. But when I take them separately, Rocky has to have a seat belt and Jake has been allowed to be free so far. I'm currently searching for _durable_ seat belts for the boys. Rocky has been able to chew through all of them, and when he does, he gets loose and tries to sit in my lap while driving :doh:


----------



## spruce

Gwen, that is sadder than I can express. I, like you, never consider my guys bolting.


honesty is hard when I know we're doing the wrong thing, but:
free roam in back of hatchbacks (release thru side door); in small king-cab DH (when just him) will usually have l in passenger seat (no belt), in larger kingcab - both in back; airplane - free in back

now that we only have two dogs I gotta with the program & be responsible


----------



## cubbysan

Because of the story of your Oliver, I bought a doggie seatbelt for Brady when we travelled with him for 3 days from Boston to Kansas City. It gave me such peace of mind.

Since then I rarely use it, I actually have to go looking for it, and need to buy one for MacKenzie. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## cubbysan

I also remember a few years ago woman flipping her car with her two dogs. The dogs escaped, the woman was hospitalized, one dog was caught, the other hid for about a week before it was found. Crates would have prevented that.


----------



## Bogey's Mom

My car has a pet barrier and crates. It's not big enough for two 36" crates, so when Ace is full grown they will both be behind the barrier. I bought the most durable one I could, but I am still more comfortable when they are both in crates. When we can afford to upgrade to a bigger SUV they will definitely both be in crates 24/7 but that isn't an option for us right now. 

For now, Ace still rides in his puppy crate and Bogey has his crate in the car too. It's only a matter of time before Ace is too big for his smaller crate though. And although I bought the best barrier I could find, I still don't feel 100% good about it.


----------



## jwemt81

All 3 of our dogs do extremely well in the car and love to ride. We have both an SUV as well as a minivan and we have dog barriers in both of them. Our minivan can also easily accommodate 2 large crates in the back with the third row seats folded down into the floor. We utilize the crates when our trips involve staying overnight somewhere, but if it's just a day trip or driving around town, the barrier is all that we need. On long trips, they'll usually either look out the windows or curl up and take a nap. We actually just went on a trip last weekend to visit my aunt and uncle who live about 2 hours away and we just brought Tyson with us and he slept in my mother's lap the entire way down and the whole way back. We had to wake him up at rest stops to go potty!


----------



## spruce

may I be rude & hijack this? can they lay down when wearing seat belt?


----------



## esSJay

Since we drive a car and don't have room for a crate set up, Molson is always in his seatbelt in the backseat of our car. No matter if we are going up the road to the dog park or on a 3 hour trip to the cottage he is ALWAYS buckled in. We've been doing that since he came home with us and he never fusses about putting it on or being buckled in. 

I don't understand how some people can drive without restraining their pets! It's so dangerous - not only for them but for you (driver/passenger) too!


----------



## esSJay

spruce said:


> may I be rude & hijack this? can they lay down when wearing seat belt?


Molson can lie down comfortably with his seat belt on.


----------



## cubbysan

spruce said:


> may I be rude & hijack this? can they lay down when wearing seat belt?


The one I have "Yes". Brady was very comfortable with it. It took me three stykes until I found one that worked for him. The other two he got tangled in. I wish I could remember the name.


----------



## inge

Tess is crated in a soft crate, has been from the beginning. I put her pillow inside , she always goes to sleep when I put her there.


----------



## AmberSunrise

My dogs (3) ride in the back seat of my SUV. Two will usually be on the bench while 1 will be on the floor; they alternate where they sit.

I do not have room for 3 crates set up, and the dogs have been trained to wait at the door, but I still body block that door.

I have thought of setting up 2 crates but honestly, between my view being blocked and their increased risk of being hurt in the back of the vehicle in case I am rear-ended (they currently are in the middle of the vehicle), setting up the crates seems as dangerous as not setting them up. Being on the back seat allows them a buffer zone from impact.


----------



## RedDogs

I have two crates in the back of my van and I have one seat belt (...and a nice waterproof seat cover.... just as important!). Two of my dogs can be seatbelted, the other has to be crated. I'm always conflicted about what is safer.

Not all seat belts are tested tot he same standards ours are, supposedly teh "Roadie" is and that's what I use. 

It's hard to know what's best... in a car accident wire crates could smash, plastic crates could shatter, and a seatbelt just might not do it. My shy dog way prefers the seatbelt to being crated, she likes to be able to see, but usually will be crated. If we were in an accident it would be more likely someone could pull her crate from the van than safely remove her from the seatbelt. But I'm definitely not leaving my dogs free..in case of an accident they could get hurt or hurt people in the car.

I'ts sure hard to know what is best!


----------



## kgiff

I'm sorry about your Oliver. Mine don't ride in their crates with leashes on so, even with the crates, there is that moment where if something really had them spooked, they could bolt.

Mine typically ride in crates. If they're not crated, they're in seat belts. I only have two crates in my SUV so on the RARE occasion all three are going somewhere, one rides in a seat belt. Or if were going in another vehicle, they get belted in too.


----------



## SheetsSM

I use the Kurgo pet auto zip line w/harness plus one of those seat cover hammocks. Tiff can move around but is restricted to the seat. The material is the same as auto seat belts and everything is reinforced. She actually has an easier time traveling as composed to the plastic crate and I don't have to worry about her bolting out of the car in a panic.


----------



## Griffyn'sMom

Griff goes in a crate for sure. I tried driving him around the corner once without his crate and he shook the whole time. He didn't feel secure and it's just as well with me. 

There was a dog show down in Florida some 30 years ago where some of the participants went out somewhere, became involved in a horrific car accident. The owners of the dogs were killed but the dogs survived because they were crated. 

I know dogs love to ride in the car free but if you don't secure them in some way I feel you are being irresponsible. It's like driving around with a child unseatbelted. :no:

Edit: And believe me I'm no Saint - Jake used to ride around loose and he took quite a few falls here and there even though he rode wonderfully in a vehicle. I've made my mistakes and I've learned by them. Poor Jake.


----------



## fostermom

When I had my Highlander, I had a pet barrier that I used. I just bought my RAV-4 a few weeks ago and the barrier doesn't fit. The good thing is, the RAV-4's back area is much lower than the Highlander was, so they are not at shoulder height like they were in the Highlander. They all have to lie down when I am driving and sit and wait when I am getting ready to let them out. The RAV's back door doesn't lift up (which always made me nervous with the Highlander), instead it swings out so I can body block, just in case. I used to take them out the side door of the Highlander for the same reason.

I almost never go somewhere with only one or two dogs. Normally I have all three and there is no room for three crates in the back. So for now, I ride with them loose, but lying down.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I'm really sorry for your tragic loss of Oliver. A painful lesson but by sharing it you are helping others prevent a similar tragedy. 



RedDogs said:


> It's sure hard to know what is best!


Tell me about it. I wish someone could invent a dog seat that is just like a child seat in terms of crash testing. 

If anyone has purchased a Champion Seat Belt system from a retailer recently other than Champion K-9 Designs (warning--do not order from them), would you please pm me or post here the name of the retailer, if they shipped promptly and correctly, and if the system works for you? Penny and Maggie's Mom lent her system to me to try out and I like it a lot, but cannot find a retailer that has a good reputation (based on internet and BBB reports) to order it from. Thanks!


----------



## GoldenMum

My 9 month old just had double shoulder surgery....I brought him him from it in a crate, but he hates a crate and screamed the two hour trip home. Being concerned for how I could get him safely to the vet for suture removal, I bought one of those hammocks that keep your dog from sliding off the back seat. I also bought him a harness that clips into the seatbelt. Hopefully that will work well to keep him safe and comfy


----------



## Bob Dylan

I use the Ruff Rider seat-belts, I purchased them at their website.
They can sit and lay down, but Dylan just stands up.

*Ruffrider.com*


----------



## tennisball

Sunrise said:


> I have thought of setting up 2 crates but honestly, between my view being blocked and their increased risk of being hurt in the back of the vehicle in case I am rear-ended (they currently are in the middle of the vehicle), setting up the crates seems as dangerous as not setting them up.


You bring up a good point. I can't see from my rear view mirror when I drive with the crate in the backseat. Especially when I have to put blankets over the crate to make my guy feel more secure. If I don't, he'll bark at each car that goes by and run back and forth in the crate. It kept him secure in the car, but I didn't feel safe driving that way, so now we have a new system for Rocky when he needs to go in the car. My boyfriend drives and I sit in the back with Rocky on my lap and pet him to help him relax. I'm hoping after a few months of doing this, he'll be desensitized and won't panic in the car.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden

tennisball- you are the first I read that crates in the back seat -crating seems to be the safest, but the rear end point (made in an earlier post) scares me a lot!

When I lived at home w/ my parents golden I seatbelted him as I felt the backseat was safest for him and it was a car so there was no back area like there would be in an SUV. I am considering an SUC for my next purchase and of course thinking ahead what we will do for the puppy in the car, and I would consider crating in the backseat for sure -for those who do it, do you secure the crate or take faith in the fact of it's size that it's not going to go anywhere? 

I have been in two major car accidents and know how even little things can fly (and big things, like an empty, but not cleaned crockpot that had meatballs in it after a work potluck) and wouldn't want to think of what would happen to any dog, at all.

We're considering a Hyundai Sante Fe or Tuscon, or Chev Equinox for the next vehicle purchase and want to make the best/safest travel option for the pup.


----------



## Ranger

I'm awful - Ranger is loose in the cab of my truck. He always lays down on the bench seat and rarely sits up. His crate wouldn't fit in the cab and I wouldn't want to set his crate up in the bed of the truck. He'd hate that. I should get a seatbelt for him but every one I've seen looks really uncomfortable for dogs that lay down. Ranger can't sit for too long since it's hard on his back. Maybe I'll keep looking for seat belts.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ranger said:


> I'm awful - Ranger is loose in the cab of my truck. He always lays down on the bench seat and rarely sits up. His crate wouldn't fit in the cab and I wouldn't want to set his crate up in the bed of the truck. He'd hate that. I should get a seatbelt for him but every one I've seen looks really uncomfortable for dogs that lay down. Ranger can't sit for too long since it's hard on his back. Maybe I'll keep looking for seat belts.


Most seat belt systems give dogs the flexibility to lie down and sit up. Unfortunately many allow a fidgety dog to get tangled up. That's my problem with the seat belt harnesses I currently use.


----------



## tennisball

ILoveMyGolden said:


> and I would consider crating in the backseat for sure -for those who do it, do you secure the crate or take faith in the fact of it's size that it's not going to go anywhere?


There are some things you can buy to secure the crate in case of an accident so the crate does not go flying, however, if the accident happens at fast speeds, the dog will probably go flying and slam into the crate  When I use the crate, I don't secure it, but I also only use that method for Rocky about once every two months. I drive extra careful with my dogs in the car and take a lot of back roads to get to my destination so I can travel at a low speed limit and there are less cars.

Now, if only there was a crate with a seat belt inside, so when the crate is secure and there's an accident, the dog doesn't go flying into the side of the cage  I bet that would feel pretty uncomfortable for the dog, though, especially for longer trips.


----------



## kiranddoug

We have an Escape and the hatch area has a blanket for the dogs. Usually I have a six foot leash attached to the hook on the floor just by the gate door. This way, when I open up the hatch and the dog decides to jump out, there is enough leash for him to land safely, and I don't have to worry about him getting loose and running into traffic.


----------



## Loisiana

My dogs ride in crates. I used to drive a Honda CRV, but, knowing I was going to get another dog someday and wouldn't have room for another crate, I traded it in for a minivan. I now have room to crate all four dogs, pack my stuff, and still have a passenger.

So what if a 28 year old single girl looks a little silly driving a minivan? :


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Mine ride in crates. I have a Toyota Sienna and the crates are in the way back where the 3rd seat is folded down. BUT, when I built the platform, I specifically had in inset about 16 inches from the edge, which I like to hope is beyond the "crush zone" in a rear-end collision. I figure it must be since there's supposed to be human passengers back there.


----------



## AmbikaGR

Dallas Gold said:


> If anyone has purchased a Champion Seat Belt system from a retailer recently other than Champion K-9 Designs (warning--do not order from them),



I hope you do not mind that I point out the Champion K-9 Designs (AKA Champion Canine Designs) is not the same nor are they any anyway affiliated with K9-Designs (Anney) on this forum.


----------



## AmbikaGR

As for how my dogs travel
When I had my LeBaron convertible Brandi would ride in the passenger front seat with a seat harness. 
When we added Keeper I would use the wife's min-van and would harness both of them in on the middle bench. I later converted the van over to my dog limo and took out the rear row bench and built a platform that held two crates. Then later when Lucy came along the other bench came out and a third crate went into the the middle of the van with access from the side door. Moved and adjusted this setup to my next van and now currently it is in my Element. I have two crates always set-up in the Element "permanently" and a third that I can add when needed. 
I do not believe that just crating ensures to dog's safety so they are all anchored to the floor of the vehicle(s). Otherwise the can be tossed around should there be a need to stop short or be involved in a collision. And while no system is 100% safe, I belief it is 1000% safer than alowwing a dog to ride loose. Just like people the most severe injuries came from the occupants being hurled like projectiles in the vehilces so is the case with dogs.


----------



## Debles

I am pretty sure Champion is out of business.

I was all set to buy Orvis's great harness/seat belts (after using 5 different types of safety belts/harnesses) but unfortunately they won't work with our car set up and I know both Selka and Gunner are terrified when lying on the back seat with open floor in front of them (even if the seat belt kept them from falling off) So they lie on our Grand Cherokee's back seat folded down now. I have avoided taking them in the car as much as possible but yes, we have driven them to the vet and on vacation without restraints. I feel horrible and guilty and would never forgive myself if something happened to them. My DH says a seat belt would not save them from horrendous injury in an accident at 75 mph. and I am kidding myself by buying them safety belts again but I guess if it eases my mind it is worth it.
We also tried crates when they were young and they both hated them (I wrote about this in the other thread)
I am currently going to buy the Petexpertise setup with tether that will work with our shoulder belt buckled under the folded down seat. I am praying it will work. It will allow them to lie down and hopefully not get tangled. Fingers crossed!
http://www.petexpertise.com/dog-collars-dog-harnesses/petbuckle-seat-belt-harness-for-dogs.html


----------



## AmbikaGR

Deb
those are exactly like the seat harnesses I used for my pack. They worked great and gave me great peace of mind. As for not being of much benefit at 76 mph, I equate that to doing clearances - Maybe not but sure would improve their odds!!


----------



## Dallas Gold

AmbikaGR said:


> I hope you do not mind that I point out the Champion K-9 Designs (AKA Champion Canine Designs) is not the same nor are they any anyway affiliated with K9-Designs (Anney) on this forum.


Sure, no problem. I was specifically targeting the company called "Champion K-9 Designs" out of Denver Co. They may be out of business now--last check showed their auto server still working, sending out automated responses and taking purchase orders, including credit card information. Their telephone system is still operational, but the voice mail boxes for each option are full. A further check showed an F rating with the BBB of Denver and complaints still coming in recently, most unresolved.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

Not does it only improve their odds, but I MAY just stop them from bolting after and accident, too.


----------



## kaysy

Deb & Ambika, is it easy to get the dog belted in?
I have a 4-runner and Marty uses a Four Paws harness that we've had for years. He can stand sit and laydown. However he does get tangled and HE is a real PITA getting buckled in. Once he's buckled he's fine and on the rare occassion when I haven't used restraint, he tries to get in the front seat and is restless.
Note to those who have the dog riding shotgun, I think it's really cute, but if you're in an accident and your air bag goes off...


----------



## Joe and Sam's Mom

I remember when you lost beautiful Oliver......so sad.

My boys are seatbelted in at all times. Sam won't budge out of the car until I tell him, and won't get out at all for anyone else (!), but sweet Joe, my wild man, would definitely bolt. 

Oliver looked so much like Joey....


----------



## Coopers Daddy

It dosent matter if were going a block, or cross country. Cooper is buckled up in the back seat.

I have a seatbelt setup that hooks to the child safety seat mount in the back seat. And buckles to his harness he always wears when we go for a walk, or pretty much anywhere but the back yard. It makes getting in and out of the car a snap. His leash hooks to his harness, then unhook the seat belt.


----------



## AmbikaGR

kaysy said:


> Deb & Ambika, is it easy to get the dog belted in?
> I have a 4-runner and Marty uses a Four Paws harness that we've had for years. He can stand sit and laydown. However he does get tangled and HE is a real PITA getting buckled in. Once he's buckled he's fine and on the rare occassion when I haven't used restraint, he tries to get in the front seat and is restless.
> Note to those who have the dog riding shotgun, I think it's really cute, but if you're in an accident and your air bag goes off...



At times the dogs could be a PITA to buckle in, usually when the weather was bad and I was in a hurry to get them and myself in, but that was not too often. And Lucy was the fidgety one and at times would get herself tangled. We just dealt with it.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

The biggest problem I have getting my two buckled in is when Shadow sits on the part that clips into the seat. He won't move! LOL I'm only 5 foot 2, so I have to climb in the backseat and reach over them. It's a pain sometimes, especially when I'm wearing my black coat, but I won't drive without them buckled.


----------



## FeatherRiverSam

Sammie my first golden was always free in the back of my Grand Cherokee. All the seats were down so she generally rode with her head on my shoulder. She was great in the car and thankfully I never got in an accident.

With my current dog Woody he is always crated behind the driver's seat. I've got an Expedition now which offers quite bit more room which is why I got it.

I went with the crate with Woody because he was a 2 year old rescue and I had no idea what he'd do loose in the car and didn't want to find out.

It's worked out great not only from a safety standpoint but as it also allows me to keep the windows down on warmer days when parked and I don't have to worry about him jumping out.

It's big enough so I can fit two dogs in it in a pinch and still have plenty of room.

Gwen I'm so sorry to hear about what happened to Oliver. It can happen so fast....I was unloading one of our Setter's on a California coastal highway shoulder to go down to the beach. I had her on a leash as I let her out when all of a sudden she pulled away from me as I was closing the hatchback. 

Her collar pulled over her head and before I knew it she was loose on the highway - thankfully I was able to collect her before anything happened. But I'll sure never forget that experience - you just can't be to careful.

Pete


----------



## Debles

I put their vest/halters on before we get in the car and then the tether is easy to put through the already buckled seat belt. I have yet to find out if they get tangled or not. I'll let you know!





kaysy said:


> Deb & Ambika, is it easy to get the dog belted in?
> I have a 4-runner and Marty uses a Four Paws harness that we've had for years. He can stand sit and laydown. However he does get tangled and HE is a real PITA getting buckled in. Once he's buckled he's fine and on the rare occassion when I haven't used restraint, he tries to get in the front seat and is restless.
> Note to those who have the dog riding shotgun, I think it's really cute, but if you're in an accident and your air bag goes off...


----------



## Dallas Gold

Kimm said:


> Not does it only improve their odds, but I MAY just stop them from bolting after and accident, too.


Good point, and while we are talking about dogs in accidents I'd like to add something else. I interviewed a fire captain from a suburban fire department about vehicle safety and dogs for a rescue's newsletter. One of the things he mentioned is to always have a leash on or near your dogs while in the car (even if crated) because if you are involved in an accident and the Fire or Police Department needs to get your dogs out of the car or scene they need a leash to do this. He also mentioned dogs bolting after accidents if not restrained. His biggest point was describing what can happen to dogs and people in the event of an accident if a dog becomes a flying object because they are unrestrained.


----------



## fostermom

Another point that I want to make to those who drive SUVs. It would be much safer if you make it a habit of locking your doors when you get into the car when you have the dogs with you (I do it even if the dogs aren't with me). If you happen to get rear ended, your hatch can pop open if it's not locked. It is much less likely to happen if the doors are locked.


----------



## Dallas Gold

fostermom said:


> Another point that I want to make to those who drive SUVs. It would be much safer if you make it a habit of locking your doors when you get into the car when you have the dogs with you (I do it even if the dogs aren't with me). If you happen to get rear ended, your hatch can pop open if it's not locked. It is much less likely to happen if the doors are locked.


That is a great point. In addition, if you aren't able or don't use crates and your dogs are in seat belt harnesses that let them move about a bit, make sure to have the child window locks on to prevent accidental lowering and closing of the windows and potential injury. Our Barkley will open the windows on his own if we don't lock them first. 

We should probably start a dog travel safety list and make it a sticky.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I want to give a shout out of thanks to Debles for sending me the name of a company who is making the Champion seat belt restraint system: http://usak9outfitters.com/index.htm

I called and talked to a live person. This lady said she used to work for the company so many have trouble with and is now on her own. I ordered one for my Toby who always seems to get in the biggest tangles with our current seat belt harness. I should have it next week. I had hopes we could engineer something like this system but we were afraid it could fail in a high speed impact. Unfortunately our cars are not large enough for crates. 

Thanks Deb!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo

I never drive with my doors unlocked and I have the power windows locked, too. Tucker was able to work the locks and I knew if he pushed the button and saw the response more than twice, he'd be opening and closing windows! I may have the child locks on, too. I can't remember.


----------



## Gwen

cubbysan said:


> Because of the story of your Oliver, I bought a doggie seatbelt for Brady when we travelled with him for 3 days from Boston to Kansas City. It gave me such peace of mind.
> 
> Since then I rarely use it, I actually have to go looking for it, and need to buy one for MacKenzie. Thanks for reminding me.


Sometimes good things happen because of anothers misfortune & this is definitely the situation with Oliver's death. Because of this amazing forum, I was able to show others why we need to keep care of our four-legged kids. If we can save just one other family from going through the pain that we did, Oliver's death was not in vain.

"Thanks, Big Guy!"


----------



## Debles

You are very welcome Anne!!! I ordered two for my two boys today.
She also said if we don't like them we will get our money back. I am praying the boys can adjust to them and don't get tangled!!!
It will relieve my mind so much with our drives to Omaha and back all the time for the opthomologist.


----------



## fostermom

Debles said:


> You are very welcome Anne!!! I ordered two for my two boys today.
> She also said if we don't like them we will get our money back. I am praying the boys can adjust to them and don't get tangled!!!
> It will relieve my mind so much with our drives to Omaha and back all the time for the opthomologist.


Let me know how you like them. They look like I can use them easily in my SUV for all three dogs.


----------



## Debles

I will, Fostermom!!! Keep your fingers crossed! My two don't deal with change well, especially after Selka's experience with the other restraints! And Gunner has anxiety issues. He may need a melatonin to make the trips.


----------



## fostermom

Debles said:


> I will, Fostermom!!! Keep your fingers crossed! My two don't deal with change well, especially after Selka's experience with the other restraints! And Gunner has anxiety issues. He may need a melatonin to make the trips.


I am pretty sure my dogs won't like it much at first either.

Let me tell you, I love melatonin! We had bad storms the other night and I could see them coming on the radar, so I gave Jasmine and Jasper each a melatonin and they didn't even move when it started thundering!


----------



## Nicole74

Bailey lays down on the floor. She gets as close to the floor as possible. She is very stressed out during the car rides and drools like crazy.


----------



## Dallas Gold

*Got the Champion Seat Belt System Today!*

Woo hoo!! I finally got delivery of the Champion Seat Belt System today. I went through USAk9outfitters.com and Suzie couldn't have been nicer about things. If you read back on this thread you can get the history of one company selling this system that wasn't so great. If you decide to purchase I highly recommend USAk9outfitters.com. Suzie used to work at the former company and branched out on her own. 

Anyway, I've had the luxury of testing this system before purchase thanks to Penny & Maggie's Mom (thanks again Betty!!) lending hers to me for a couple of weeks. My wiggle worm Toby was always getting tangled up with his previous seat belt harness. Toby loved the new one because he could sit, lie down, turn around and not get all messed up. I like it because it restrains him well. I ordered an extra seat belt attachment to serve dual purposes--to have it already set up in a second car, and to see if it works with the seat belt harness Barkley uses. It looks like it will. 

I'm happy and I feel better about bringing Toby along with me on short trips!


----------



## Debles

YEA!!!! I am glad Toby likes it!
I haven't tried mine out yet. Hope to next week!


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

I just ordered a harness/belt from PetAutoSafety.com. If it doesn't work out I will check out USA K9 Outfitters.com Mine should be coming today or tomorrow. Anxious to see how Gunner likes or doesn't like it. He wore a seatbelt/harness that buckled through the seatbeat but grew out of it. Then, I just hooked a leash up to the back of my vehicle and hooked it on to his collar. I didn't feel real comfortable with that so just ordered this harness/belt.


----------



## lgnutah

Obviously, child safety seats must go through rigorous testing. What sort of testing is done on dog safety harnesses?


----------



## mike514

My Tara would ride shotgun and it was hard to get her out of my vehicles as she loved to ride and would try anything to stay in the vehicle.

Scooter hated riding. Crates, wire, plastic, different positions etc, didn't matter. Seemed to best when free to roam, then it was in the foot well on the passengers side. Once there he would not move.

On another note a Terv breeder who was always given a hard time about her free roaming dogs decided to crate her dogs on the way to a specialty. She was in a Suburban, hauling a trailer carrying sheep for the herding test. Got into an accident vehicle caught fire, she could not save the dogs because they were in crates. She couldn't get them out.


----------



## AmbikaGR

mike514 said:


> On another note a Terv breeder who was always given a hard time about her free roaming dogs decided to crate her dogs on the way to a specialty. She was in a Suburban, hauling a trailer carrying sheep for the herding test. Got into an accident vehicle caught fire, she could not save the dogs because they were in crates. She couldn't get them out.


As tragic and horrible this story is, I can produce dozens of instances that the dogs riding secure in crates in a vehicle saved their lives. I will always ride with my dogs crated. No system is 100% safe unfortunately.


----------



## Debles

Since someone restarted this thread I will post pics of Selka and Gunner in their harnesses/tethers and they have worked well.
I don't know how much protection they would be in a high speed crash but around town I feel so much safer.
Now that we have Sasha , he rides in a small crate which he loves. When Sasha is full grown he can use Selka's harness.

I want to add that the other day Gunner jumped out of the truck before I could undo his tether. He was hanging on the side of the truck like a parachuter in a tree!! I was able to get him out of his halter because his weight prevented me from undoing the tether. Scary moments! But he was OK. From now on I need to make sure I have a good STAY.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner

Gunner has the same seat belt harness as Selka and Gunnie. I had the same experience with my Gunner jumping down before being released. I had turned just for a second and he jumped and was hanging. I quick grabbed him and put him back in the truck. I make sure that when I open the door I stand there with him until I release him or I put on his leash. He is great in the truck and most of the time just looks out the window while he is standing. If he is really tired he will lay down.


----------



## Megora

I'm embarrassed to admit...

The below is what I see when I look in the seat next to me or in the back... I've been meaning to invest in a seatbelt harness for the guy, but it's not something I can just put on him and keep on driving. Because he's never worn a harness and isn't used to being buckled in. I don't want him panicking while I'm driving somewhere. 

That said, I do want to do it sometime and soon. 

He's the same dog who jumped out my window while I was thumping down a dirt road this past summer. Because it scared him. I was going slow and the people behind me were driving slow and were aware enough to stop. They were laughing afterward when he was obviously OK. He went up to their truck and was wiggling around and trying to get in with them.  They said they'd never seen a golden retriever leap out of a car window before. Perfect arch, apparently. 

So now I'm panicking and constantly looking to see where he is - even if I haven't really opened the windows wide open since that incident. 

The other thing is when he's sleeping in the seat next to me, I'm constantly reaching down for him, anticipating a deer leaping out of the woods in front of me or some other catastrophe happening. 

It would be nice buckling him up and not having to worry about stuff like that.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Megora said:


> I'm embarrassed to admit...
> 
> The below is what I see when I look in the seat next to me or in the back... I've been meaning to invest in a seatbelt harness for the guy, but it's not something I can just put on him and keep on driving. Because he's never worn a harness and isn't used to being buckled in. I don't want him panicking while I'm driving somewhere.
> 
> That said, I do want to do it sometime and soon.
> 
> He's the same dog who jumped out my window while I was thumping down a dirt road this past summer. Because it scared him. I was going slow and the people behind me were driving slow and were aware enough to stop. They were laughing afterward when he was obviously OK. He went up to their truck and was wiggling around and trying to get in with them.  They said they'd never seen a golden retriever leap out of a car window before. Perfect arch, apparently.
> 
> So now I'm panicking and constantly looking to see where he is - even if I haven't really opened the windows wide open since that incident.
> 
> The other thing is when he's sleeping in the seat next to me, I'm constantly reaching down for him, anticipating a deer leaping out of the woods in front of me or some other catastrophe happening.
> 
> It would be nice buckling him up and not having to worry about stuff like that.


Believe me, they get over their apprehension of being buckled in very quickly. I'd rather have them a little nervous and uncomfortable about it than have them injured should I have an accident or make a sudden stop. 

Barkley taught us to always lock the doors and put the child lock on the windows while in the car. One day, while buckled in, he wanted to open the windows and did so to my surprise. I had to pull over and make sure his head was out of the way before I closed it, because I did not want him accidentally hitting the button and closing it on his head.

We have the same set up as Debles and cathyjobray. Toby has jumped out while still tethered too and now I untether him by leaning over the back seat and then grabbing his leash before I open the doors. I think I have a smaller Crossover SUV than most people though so I can do it.


----------



## Ryoma

I put them both on the back of my pickup.


----------



## Dallas Gold

Ryoma said:


> I put them both on the back of my pickup.


That is illegal in my city and frankly, it is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

Dallas Gold said:


> That is illegal in my city and frankly, it is a recipe for disaster.


 
And that is one law I'm SO SO thankful for. Makes my blood boil to see dogs in the bed of a pickup..... or kids. Very very dangerous.


----------



## Mandy's Dad

Mandy always was free roaming, but with limitations. We have a Honda CR-V (small SUV) and a Honda Fit and she would ride in the very back and just lay (or occasionally sit up). On rare occassion we would put the back seat flat and give her the run of the back end of the vehicle. She usually just laid with her head between the front seats.


----------



## mdfraser

since I'm still new here I can get away with chimming in late on this one. I bought a Prius months before we got Riley, in planning and hopes that we would get a golden. There is plenty of cargo space in the hatch area. We have an old Civic rubber tray liner and a fleece doggy blanket we keep in there for him. The back seats come up to within about 10-12 inches of the roof and he's just enough room to poke his head over the seat. Put a towel over the top of the back seat head rests and VALLA...PERFECT! Usually he just lays down within the first mile of take-off.

If we're lucky enough to get another Golden, our next vehicle will be an Outback with a metal safety gate.


----------



## musicgirl

Teddy was always free roaming. But he would have his leash on and before we opened to van door, someone inside was always holding him to make sure he didn't bolt. That, or I'd block the way with my body. He never jumped on the seats, so the little space for him to go was small and I would make sure I had a hold of him. With the next pup I have I will most likely get a crate.


----------



## Diesel's Mom

Diesel rides in the back of my suburban its really his only option cause I have four kids, but there is plenty of room and he doesn't seem to mind; However, he is quick to run so I do have a strap that hooks to his collar and the anchor on the floor. I really like the harnesses Debles has I may have to invest in one.


----------



## topher2002000

We've added another safety measure to this. Not only are the dogs usually in crates in both the Van and the Explorer but the crates are strapped down. It's pretty easy for the back door to open in a major accident or windows to break and the crates to fly out or even for the crates to fly around inside the vehicle.

Lianne


----------



## CrazyGolden

Jack enjoys the back hatch of my Saturn Vue when we travel or if we have the stroller for my son with us and there isn't much room, he lays on the back seat with his head up on my son's car seat.


----------



## Megora

Take a wild guess how my guy (still) travels.


----------



## Lilliam

All my dogs used to travel free in the car. My ex forced me to start using crates, but when we divorced I went back to free roaming.
When I married my present husband he again forced me into using crates while the dogs rode in the camper shell in the truck but I was stubborn and let them free roam in the car.
Before bringing Max home I saw a picture of Molson wearing the harness of shame. I bought one for Max then one for Billy and Dru. 
Billy and Max still wear their harnesses.


----------



## Jamm

Hmm guess i never commented on this one! Joey wears his seat belt all the time when in the car! Its the same one as Debles and Steph and a few other members have. I LOVE it. We put the harness on before we get in the car and then the teather stays in my car all the time. It gives Joey room to stand, sit, lay down get comfortable with out him jumping into the front seat.


----------



## Cocodaminkie

Danny isn't real good with riding in cars. It's not that he doesn't enjoy car-rides, he is just too all over the place. What I now do is keep him on his leash and tie the end of it to the top of the seat-belt. He sits in the back seat now and just looks out the window. I am planning to get a pet barrier to put up so he has room to roam, if you can even call it that, lol.


----------



## Radarsdad

Crates are better than nothing but I should have taken pictures of one the crates that were in my truck under a camper shell. Totally destroyed. Radar was in the front seat. Missy in the back. Radar flew forward and broke his back on the dashboard and I got a broken neck. Hangmans fracture, Missy was on the back seat and apparently did not suffer any permanent or visible damage. We didn't find her until a week later 5 miles from the wreck. She bolted into the woods and would not respond to calls or whistle. Radar's back injury was too severe to ever recover. The other driver had no injuries.

The accident was my fault. Radar was moving around in the seat to go to the back I think. I still don't remember exactly what happened except a 1 ton truck when I pulled out from the stop sign. I know I looked both ways and the only thing I can surmise is that he moved just enough to block the truck from my view. 

Everday I still see him coming out of the truck to ground and seeing his back was broken. I was a little bit shocky but I remember him looking up at me with a puzzled look on his face like "What happened Dad somethings wrong" I will take to the grave the fact that I failed in my responsibility to take care of one God's special creatures and he was a "Dog of a lifetime" 3 Master passes and he was running beautifully we were finally a good team. I also remember in the ER thinking I had killed them both. 
I believe in the seat belts even though Missy survived she could have been ejected through the window if we had been hit from different angle. 

Had we all been wearing them Radar and I would be training for Amateur stakes and running Quals by now.

I have a new pup now sleeping against my feet as I write this. I swore I would not get another. But you can rest assured that he and Missy will be seat belted and I will do everything in my power to give them them the best possible care that I can.

I am not comfortable putting this on the internet for all to see. But hopefully it will be of some benefit to someone human or furry.

Mike


----------



## Molly's Mum

Gwen and Radarsdad, I've just seen this thread and am so sorry to read about what happened to your dogs, you must have been devestated by what happened.

Molly has a car harness which we use. She comes on the school run twice a day and is quite happy to be secured whilst travelling.


----------



## RallySoob

Hey OP, I'm really sorry to hear that story about Oliver. That is so sad...I can only imagine.

Kassidy roams free in the bed of my truck, or the front seat. Same deal in the tahoe or in our commuter car. She usually lays down in a captain chair and uses the fold down arm for a head rest. When she is in the bed of my truck she demands the rear sliding window be open so that she can look inside the cab. 

At first she would try to stand on the wheel well hump but I broke her of that right away. The first time I put her in the back of the truck I was driving on sand so when she jumped out it did not hurt her...and she did jump out. She learned her lesson and has never done it again. She now has around 15-20K+ miles riding experience with no problems. She loves to hang out the windows too...it's hilarious


----------



## desi.n.nutro

I have a barrier up in the back of the Suburban. I fold down the seats and they have a pretty big space. This is bad for one of my dogs. She chases cars, in the car. Since we live in the country and only pass a car or two on the way to town, no big deal. One time I took her to Denver though and she was a frantic mess chasing all the cars. She loves to go but now I limit her to country drives only.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

Crates. Always in crates. If I happen to be transporting a 3rd dog, s/he's belted in somewhere.


----------



## RallySoob




----------



## missmarstar

Wow RallySoob, I hope you realize how extremely dangerous it is for your dog to be in the bed of the truck so unprotected like that. I hope at the very least she is tied in on both sides with no way for her to go over the side and strangle.


----------



## RallySoob

I guess everyone does things different...and most have their reasons. I don't tie my dog in for a couple reasons... I've seen a dog hang itself/break its neck right in front of me when I was 15 while waiting for someone to run in the store. It was the day I decided that leashing a dog inside your bed is a bad idea. 

When vehicles crash at high speed, the lucky people get thrown from the vehicle as long as they can roll it out. I know it sounds crazy but it is true...A dog tied down to a rolling vehicle is alot worse off than a dog going airborne into a field to roll it out. lastly my kass would never, ever, never ever jump out of my truck since I have already trained her not to do that. I see how this can scare the real conservative types but I love my dog more than anything and if I thought she was in danger I would do it differently. 

I'll admit she rides in the front seat a lot more than the bed just because I worry about a minor fender bender throwing her around the bed and breaking a leg or something. but when she is dirty she troops it out in the back. I guess a crate tied down in the bed would be the safest route but she really enjoys not having to be in a crate and the fresh air so I do it my way. sorry if it offends you...but I dont see it to be dangerous enough to crate her up in the back. I have the bed matted with a nice soft 2" matt if that is any consolation. again...sorry if it offends you. I grew up a little country...my fam may think I've gone 'metro' if I ran my dog around in a crate everwhere I went


----------



## CarolinaCasey

We bought an SUV when Gibbs was 8 months old so that we could travel safely with him. Even seatbelted he was a distraction to me as a driver. I feel better having him crated.

RallySoob- Re-evaluate. You have missed the point of Gwen's original post. Her dog was also trained, yet didn't listen for some strange reason on that particular day. Posting what you did is inconsiderate to what she wrote and to her Oliver.


----------



## FlyingQuizini

RallySoob said:


> When vehicles crash at high speed, the lucky people get thrown from the vehicle as long as they can roll it out. I know it sounds crazy but it is true...A dog tied down to a rolling vehicle is alot worse off than a dog going airborne into a field to roll it out. lastly my kass would never, ever, never ever jump out of my truck since I have already trained her not to do that. I see how this can scare the real conservative types but I love my dog more than anything and if I thought she was in danger I would do it differently.


I'm pretty sure National Highway Traffic Safety Administration stats would be at great odds with your statement that the "lucky" ones are thrown from a vehicle.

You probably don't need to wear your seat belt either... as I'm sure you've trained yourself to never, ever get into an accident. :doh:

In many states, it's illegal to let an animal ride in the back of an open truck if the dog isn't at least cross-tied.

What if you're in an accident and your "lucky dog" is tossed from the back of your truck into oncoming traffic... and is hit, or causes another accident as cars swerve to avoid hitting her?

Please reconsider. It's not about being ultra conservative. It's about not taking unnecessary risks.


----------



## RallySoob

Cross tie?

I understand and respect your opinions and concerns

I'll reconsider but i'll tell ya that knowone i've met does anything other than tell the dog to "load up" and call it good. I've never heard of a dog flying out the truck. Sorry for attempting to justify an unjustifiable arguement... What I meant to say was "yep she's safe, thanks for asking" 

Sorry if I was brash mismarstar


----------



## Radarsdad

[quoteI'll admit she rides in the front seat a lot more than the bed just because I worry about a minor fender bender throwing her around the bed and breaking a leg or something. but when she is dirty she troops it out in the back. I guess a crate tied down in the bed would be the safest route but she really enjoys not having to be in a crate and the fresh air so I do it my way. sorry if it offends you...but I dont see it to be dangerous enough to crate her up in the back.][/quote]

Let me tell you what happens to your dog if it's more than a fender bender. 
YOU GET TO PUT YOUR DOG TO SLEEP BECAUSE IT'S BACK IS BROKEN SO BADLY IT CAN'T BE REPAIRED!!
Would you like for me to describe the look in their eyes because they don't know what happened. I see it again every day.

You say you love your dog,stop playing roulette with her,put her in dog seat belt in the back she will be just as happy. When she gets used to it and you give her a chance to survive.
Had the same attitude as you at one time then guess what. It actually happened to* ME* and not somebody else.


----------



## missmarstar

I'm so sorry you had to go through that Radarsdad, how awful..


----------



## RallySoob

This is her usual spot in my ride...as you ca see she makes her self most comfortable.










So you are saying I should have my dog in a seat belt made for dogs now? Because I've never heard of that either...until now. A dog inside a car during a collision seems just as prone to a broken back as in the back of the truck...possibly more...without said seatbelt. I'm sure the dogy seatbelt is safest but I really don't see that as a practical solution considering my lifestyle and travels. Mind you the majority on this poll voted 'Free Roaming'. But I will look into what a 'cross tie' is. Thanks for the headsup on that.


----------



## Radarsdad

You can lead horse to water..........
Just passing on my experience from a mistake I will take to my grave. Hope and pray it *NEVER* happens to you.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

This is a real hot bed issue. I haven't read all the previous posts. All I know is I try to think of Sienna as one of my children and in an accident she is much safer to be tethered in some way then thrown about the car. All I can think about is poor Oliver and the ache Gwen carries around. I also think about my friend who used to travel with his dog in the back of his truck. The dog fell out and was run over.

I do love seeing dogs with their heads out the windows sniffing the breeze- but then I always think of what might happen if the car were to stop short.

When Sienna was young I started out not having her tethered. I was new to having a dog. When she was six months old she climbed from the back seat onto my lap and honked the horn. I was driving on a curvy two lane highway. Scared the life out of me.

I went out and bought a doggy seat belt harness and we have used it ever since. It's so easy and gives me peace of mind. We put it on, she jumps into the back seat and we thread the car seat belt through and clip her in. She usually curls up next to my son. It does give her a little leeway to move around.

I also love that when I open the car door she is restrained until I can manage her. She doesn't have good recall. One day I took my son to Summer camp with her loose in the car- one of those "it's just around the block" moments. We pulled up in the parking lot where there was outside sign in. DS took some of his friends over to say hello to her. In a split second he had gotten the window down and she was all excited trying to jump out- I got over there just in time. I still relieve the anxiety I felt. We were surrounded by busy streets


----------



## missmarstar

RallySoob said:


> So you are saying I should have my dog in a seat belt made for dogs now? Because I've never heard of that either...until now. A dog inside a car during a collision seems just as prone to a broken back as in the back of the truck...possibly more...without said seatbelt. I'm sure the dogy seatbelt is safest but I really don't see that as a practical solution considering my lifestyle and travels. Mind you the majority on this poll voted 'Free Roaming'. But I will look into what a 'cross tie' is. Thanks for the headsup on that.



My dogs ride with seatbelts and it's really not any hassle. They have harnesses that slip right on before they get in the car, then the seatbelt attaches from the seatbelt clip directly to their harness. Think of it this way, in an accident, do you want your dog being a 50lb projectile flying out the windshield? Aside from the injury that can be sustained going through glass, they are then vulnerable to being hit by a car, or running off scared and hiding while needing vet care.

The majority chose free-roaming because, like you, they just didn't know better. The great thing about a forum is there is a wealth of knowledge, information, and in this case unfortunately also experience. If you had a child in your car, you wouldn't hesitate one second to putting them in a protective car seat or a seat belt, why is it any different for a dog? They are in just as much danger being unrestrained during a car accident as any human. Being restrained in the car also ensures they can not bolt when the car door is opened and run into traffic like what happened to the original poster of this thread. It's just safer, period.


----------



## Sienna's Mom

missmarstar said:


> My dogs ride with seatbelts and it's really not any hassle. They have harnesses that slip right on before they get in the car, then the seatbelt attaches from the seatbelt clip directly to their harness. Think of it this way, in an accident, do you want your dog being a 50lb projectile flying out the windshield? Aside from the injury that can be sustained going through glass, they are then vulnerable to being hit by a car, or running off scared and hiding while needing vet care.
> 
> The majority chose free-roaming because, like you, they just didn't know better. The great thing about a forum is there is a wealth of knowledge, information, and in this case unfortunately also experience. If you had a child in your car, you wouldn't hesitate one second to putting them in a protective car seat or a seat belt, why is it any different for a dog? They are in just as much danger being unrestrained during a car accident as any human. Being restrained in the car also ensures they can not bolt when the car door is opened and run into traffic like what happened to the original poster of this thread. It's just safer, period.


Well said Marlene!


----------



## Radarsdad

It only has to happen once. Then it's too late.


----------



## Dallas Gold

missmarstar said:


> My dogs ride with seatbelts and it's really not any hassle. They have harnesses that slip right on before they get in the car, then the seatbelt attaches from the seatbelt clip directly to their harness. Think of it this way, in an accident, do you want your dog being a 50lb projectile flying out the windshield? Aside from the injury that can be sustained going through glass, they are then vulnerable to being hit by a car, or running off scared and hiding while needing vet care.
> 
> The majority chose free-roaming because, like you, they just didn't know better. The great thing about a forum is there is a wealth of knowledge, information, and in this case unfortunately also experience. If you had a child in your car, you wouldn't hesitate one second to putting them in a protective car seat or a seat belt, why is it any different for a dog? They are in just as much danger being unrestrained during a car accident as any human. Being restrained in the car also ensures they can not bolt when the car door is opened and run into traffic like what happened to the original poster of this thread. It's just safer, period.


 
Well said.

If you add up the pet barriers, crates and seat belts, all forms of restraint from the polls, these measures exceed free roaming, so people are trying to protect their dogs in some way. 

I'm not sure if it's in this thread or elsewhere but one of the forum veterinarians, Iowa Gold, had a dangerous accident with her dogs in the car and they were saved because they were safely secured in a crate (details are fuzzy). 

I used to create and edit a rescue organization's newsletter. I did an issue dedicated to pet safety and interviewed another rescue volunteer who is a fireman. He was zealous about dogs being restrained in cars to protect them and to protect their owners from death or injury due to the dog flying and hitting them. He was also adament about leashes in the car or on the dog so that if the dog is thrown and runs free someone can get them. We keep spare leashes in our cars and we also keep the dog leashed just in case. Our dogs are seatbelted. I guess the fireman has seen his share of accidents on major freeways where the dog was thrown out and killed, killed or injured the owner by flying forward, or that got loose and darted in traffic. 

Along these lines, if you have a car with an early air bag system that you cannot activate or deactivate with the push of a button, it's a good idea to keep your dog out of the front passenger seat and belt them in further back.


----------



## RallySoob

Im gonna look into running a seatbelt through one of harness i already have or maybe incorporate a leash somehow. I do agree with what has been said. Its just not something i really put a lot of thought into because of the norms i guess. People just dont look after their dogs like they do their children in areas like this because i think the general consensus is that dogs are more resiliant or something along those lines. But its true... They are at risk just the same. Thanks for the enlightment on this issue im gonna make a few adjustments.


----------



## missmarstar

RallySoob said:


> Im gonna look into running a seatbelt through one of harness i already have or maybe incorporate a leash somehow. I do agree with what has been said. Its just not something i really put a lot of thought into because of the norms i guess. People just dont look after their dogs like they do their children in areas like this because i think the general consensus is that dogs are more resiliant or something along those lines. But its true... They are at risk just the same. Thanks for the enlightment on this issue im gonna make a few adjustments.



Thank you for keeping an open mind and doing what is best for your pup! I would recommend looking into an actual seatbelt attachment rather than just a leash.. if you think about it, a leash is 4-6 feet generally.. definitely long enough for your dog to still go through a windshield. 

This is the seatbelt attachment we have for our 2 dogs:

Safe Traveler Seat Belt Harness Tether | Dog Car Seats & Seat Belts | Pet Car Seats & Dog Seat Belts from FetchDog


----------



## fostermom

Radarsdad, what a heartbreaking story.

When I originally voted in this thread, I said they were riding loose because I had a RAV4 and the back area sat lower. Well, after Debles purchased her Champion harnesses and posted the pictures, I purchased them for my dogs, too. I only kept the RAV4 for 6 months because my back hurt so badly when I drove it. I purchased a 2010 Highlander and my dogs ride in the back seatbelted in with their harnesses. I use them whenever we travel and my dogs are used to it. When my mom's dog comes along with us, he has his harness and is strapped in, too.


----------



## Debles

That is so good to hear Fostermom!!! It makes my Angel Selka happy too I am sure!!


----------



## KatieBlue'sMidnightSky

My current puppy rides in her crate, since she is small and young. She is calm, sleeps, chews a bullystick--so happy (and safe). My previous Golden started out free-roam, but then I started her on the seat belt harness. She loved it, I assume, because she was so much calmer and would actually lay down calmly when she had her harness on. When she was free-roam, she was panting like crazy and pacing all the time while sticking her head between the front seat and the side of the car interior. I may transition my puppy to a seatbelt harness when she gets older--or just continue using the crate. Free-roam? Never again.


----------



## Pointgold

It is beyond disturbing to me to see how many pets ride in vehicles unrestrained.


----------



## fostermom

I love those pictures Debles!


----------



## Megora

Pointgold said:


> It is beyond disturbing to me to see how many pets ride in vehicles unrestrained.


If it is anything... I now feel that way about people driving without being buckled up. Not because I think they are less safe than people who are buckled up, but it makes me MAD that they are getting away with being unbuckled and I know that if I just went around the corner without my seatbelt on, I would get caught. 

Which on the topic.... when I was kid, only my dad buckled up. The rest of us didn't. And we didn't even have a child seat when my two youngest siblings were little. The child seat was generally somebody's lap or squeezed in between brothers and sisters. 

I'm not saying I won't get a harness thingy to buckly my little navigator in. It's something I've been meaning to do. Meanwhile I'm fully aware that every day I pull out of the garage with him loose in the car that he is a distraction and it makes me all the more scared about what can happen. Especially since we are generally going to dog class at night. 

One example that I have was the time I was getting on the highway and heading back north from class, and I had to come to a complete stop to let a herd of deer run around us. I'm sure I was driving with God that night, because I saw what I thought was a dog moving near the road and stopped. Next thing I know there were a lot of deer going past. 

So there Jacks and I were, sitting in our car watching the "big dogs". And it could have been so bad if I had hit even one of them. I'm sure I would have gone spinning and flipping while reaching for my dog. 

I will definitely feel a smidgeon better once I find something to buckle my guy up in the seat next to me. 

About driving around with your dog in your truck back - that is beyond unsafe. Please keep your dogs inside with you.


----------



## Jige

Vendetta is free raoming in the car when we are on the hiwaythe window is closed but once we get into town and I am driving under 30mph I roll the window down enoough for her head to fit through and she takes in the sights usually after a few blocks she just sits in the seat next to me. She is the only dog that has done this all my other dogs have rode in the back seat of the car.


----------



## Debles

Allowing them to have their heads out of the window is dangerous to their eyes. I know they love it but it is dangerous/hazardous.


----------



## Jige

Yes I know that she could get something in her eyes that is why I only let her do this when I am driving slowly. I drive under the speed limit in town. My thoughts on this are that all of my dogs have been rescues ( until I just decided to purchase my golden) and they have not had the best health record. I want Vendetta to be happy I want her to be free to stick her head out the window for tomorrow might not come. I have had alot of bad happen to me this past yr. and I live life to the fullest. A Lot of you might not understand that but I dont want to regret anything with my girl.


----------



## Dallas Gold

General V said:


> Yes I know that she could get something in her eyes that is why I only let her do this when I am driving slowly. I drive under the speed limit in town. My thoughts on this are that all of my dogs have been rescues ( until I just decided to purchase my golden) and they have not had the best health record. I want Vendetta to be happy I want her to be free to stick her head out the window for tomorrow might not come. I have had alot of bad happen to me this past yr. and I live life to the fullest. A Lot of you might not understand that but I dont want to regret anything with my girl.


One can live life to the fullest and include some common sense in liviving it. When your dog is blinded or injured with hanging out the window do you honestly think you will not feel guilty or have regret?


----------



## Megora

General V said:


> Vendetta is free raoming in the car when we are on the hiwaythe window is closed but once we get into town and I am driving under 30mph I roll the window down enoough for her head to fit through and she takes in the sights usually after a few blocks she just sits in the seat next to me. She is the only dog that has done this all my other dogs have rode in the back seat of the car.


I do this too. And have with all our guys. 

They generally were like Jacks and wouldn't hold their heads out there when there was too much blowing going on. But if passing a cow farm or stopped at a light, then that head went out the window. 

I would not let them dangle the head out at higher speeds, simply because I dangle my arm out while driving and it really hurts getting hit by pieces of dirt or small stones stirred up and thrown by traffic.


----------



## Jige

Yes it is mostly at stop lights and when we are going slow pass the lake that she does this. So I doubt that she will get hurt. She could get hurt any number of ways I could be killed when I get in my car today to head to town if that were to happen my sister has strict orders to put Vendetta down. I guess that was more of the regret I was talking about. She should be happy as much as she can be for I do not know what tomorrow will bring.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom

General V said:


> Yes I know that she could get something in her eyes that is why I only let her do this when I am driving slowly. I drive under the speed limit in town. My thoughts on this are that all of my dogs have been rescues ( until I just decided to purchase my golden) and they have not had the best health record. I want Vendetta to be happy I want her to be free to stick her head out the window for tomorrow might not come. I have had alot of bad happen to me this past yr. and I live life to the fullest. A Lot of you might not understand that but I dont want to regret anything with my girl.


Won't you have regrets if a little piece of sand or debris injures or blinds your girl? Just because she is a rescue with health issues doesn't mean that she doesn't deserve what all dogs deserve.... someone to look out for their best interests and safety. Believe me, a treat, extra walk or a round of fetch will make her just as happy. :doh::doh:


----------



## Dallas Gold

I ride my bike, wear a helmet and glasses. I don't go fast, maybe 10 mph and I still get debris in my eyes. Low speeds won't prevent injuries.


----------



## Jige

I am not surprised that you do not understand my way of thinking but thats is all right. I didnt want to get into a debate on if this is safe or not I was just posting what my girl and only my girl does on car rides. I will continue to let her do this and that is fine that you dont approve. So please lets just move on. Carpe Diem


----------



## Pointgold

General V said:


> Vendetta is free raoming in the car when we are on the hiwaythe window is closed but once we get into town and I am driving under 30mph I roll the window down enoough for her head to fit through and she takes in the sights usually after a few blocks she just sits in the seat next to me. She is the only dog that has done this all my other dogs have rode in the back seat of the car.


This is, in my opinion, dangerous, abusive, and neglectful. A dog loose in a car becomes a projectile if in an accident, or if quick braking occurs. And heads out of windows is the number one cause of eye injuries to dogs. You say that you think she should be happy? Then keep her safe so that she has the opportunity to be.


----------



## Pointgold

General V said:


> I am not surprised that you do not understand my way of thinking but thats is all right. I didnt want to get into a debate on if this is safe or not I was just posting what my girl and only my girl does on car rides. I will continue to let her do this and that is fine that you dont approve. So please lets just move on. Carpe Diem


And I'll pray that nothing happens to her. For her sake, mainly, but also so that you never have to feel the guilt of being responsible for something that could have been prevented.


----------



## Pointgold

General V said:


> I am not surprised that you do not understand my way of thinking but thats is all right. I didnt want to get into a debate on if this is safe or not I was just posting what my girl and only my girl does on car rides. I will continue to let her do this and that is fine that you dont approve. So please lets just move on. Carpe Diem


 
This is a case where I would gladly support legislation making it illegal to allow this.


----------



## Debles

You apparently won't understand until it is too late. When your girl has an eye injury or worse. We aren't just a bunch of over protective fanatics. We have people here who have learned from the sad experience of what happened to their pups.


----------



## Megora

Pointgold said:


> This is a case where I would gladly support legislation making it illegal to allow this.


Don't give them ideas. :doh:

If they can find out yet one more reason to go aiming their binnocs into people's cars to ticket them for something, they will definitely do it and keep going from there. It's not about safety. It's a money grab.

I believe there is one city here in Michigan that will ticket you if you are distracted by your dog - as defined by the police officer. 

I have not been to that city since then, with or without my dog.


----------



## Pointgold

Megora said:


> Don't give them ideas. :doh:
> 
> If they can find out yet one more reason to go aiming their binnocs into people's cars to ticket them for something, they will definitely do it and keep going from there. It's not about safety. It's a money grab.
> 
> I believe there is one city here in Michigan that will ticket you if you are distracted by your dog - as defined by the police office.
> 
> I have not been to that city since then, with or without my dog.


Trust me, I am no fan of legislating things like this which should be *SIMPLE COMMON SENSE.* But, as there are people who just don't get it, if it would deter them from stupidly allowing something that could injure or kill their pet (who has no choice) then I don't care if it's about the money and not the safety - because ultimately the pet IS safer. I have SEEN, first hand, the results of unrestrained dogs in MVA's. Not pretty, and not the dogs choice.


Are you okay with laws re: children having to be in car seats? All passengers wearing seatbelts? 


*Tips for traveling by car with pets*

Cats should be in a cage or in a special carrier to allow them to feel secure and prevent them from crawling under your feet while you’re driving.
A dog that must ride in a truck bed should be in a protective kennel that is fastened to the truck bed.
Dogs riding in a car should not ride in the passenger seat if it is equipped with an airbag, and should not be allowed to sit on the driver's lap.
Harnesses, tethers and other accessories to secure pets during car travel are available at most pet stores.
Pets should not be allowed to ride with their heads outside car windows. Particles of dirt or other debris can enter the eyes, ears and nose, causing injury or infection.
_Source: American Veterinary Medical Association_


----------



## Dallas Gold

In my city we already have an ordinance about unrestrained dogs in the beds of pick up trucks. 

I too support legislation for restraint laws, primarily for the pet's safety, but also for the safety of the car's occupants. In my state 25% of motorists are uninsured and are without health insurance. It's almost 40% in my county. When those people are brought into the emergency ER with traumatic and life threatening injuries it's the taxpaying citizens of the county that get to pay for their treatment. I feel the same way about motorcyclists without helmets but that's another topic entirely. Why should I pay for others' stupidity?


----------



## Megora

> Are you okay with laws re: children having to be in car seats? All passengers wearing seatbelts?


As I said in a previous post... er while I feel buckling up is safer, especially for kids.

No, I'm not really OK with being forced to wear my seatbelt at all times. Especially since that "forced" involved cops parked on the side of the road and causing major backups because they are sitting there gawking into passing cars for unbuckled seatbelts. 

I like choosing to wear a seatbelt. Because I want to, not because I'm afraid of getting a $60 ticket because I went around the block without a seatbelt. <- And yes, I got a ticket for not being completely buckled up when I pulled out of a store parking lot and went around to the light. I was in the middle of buckling myself up when a gleefully bald cop came rushing up to hand me a ticket. I guess, I could have gone flying through my windshield at any minute since I was going 5 miles an hour from the parking lot to the light. 

It is at least better now that the seatbelts are a bit more comfortable for short women to wear. My first car was an old olds that had one of those seatbelts that could not be adjusted for height. So I assumed that if I ever got into an accident I would have a broken neck from the seatbelt going across my neck.


----------



## Jamm

So i have an honest question... I don't let Joey stick his head out the window on busy busy highways or any road where I am going over 40km (less then MPH) is that okay? Its mainly just driving around my small town to go to my work with Joey and he is always buckled in, just able to stick his nose out. He is never hanging out the window. He loves it.


----------



## Pointgold

Jamm said:


> So i have an honest question... I don't let Joey stick his head out the window on busy busy highways or any road where I am going over 40km (less then MPH) is that okay? Its mainly just driving around my small town to go to my work with Joey and he is always buckled in, just able to stick his nose out. He is never hanging out the window. He loves it.


Not in my opinon, nor in the opinion of the AVMA. He is at risk of both eye and nose injuries.


----------



## Jamm

Okay then I shall put a stop to it, Thanks!


----------



## Pointgold

Jamm said:


> Okay then I shall put a stop to it, Thanks!


No, thank YOU!!!:You_Rock_


----------



## Pointgold

Megora said:


> As I said in a previous post... er while I feel buckling up is safer, especially for kids.
> 
> No, I'm not really OK with being forced to wear my seatbelt at all times. Especially since that "forced" involved cops parked on the side of the road and causing major backups because they are sitting there gawking into passing cars for unbuckled seatbelts.
> 
> I like choosing to wear a seatbelt. Because I want to, not because I'm afraid of getting a $60 ticket because I went around the block without a seatbelt. <- And yes, I got a ticket for not being completely buckled up when I pulled out of a store parking lot and went around to the light. I was in the middle of buckling myself up when a gleefully bald cop came rushing up to hand me a ticket. I guess, I could have gone flying through my windshield at any minute since I was going 5 miles an hour from the parking lot to the light.
> 
> It is at least better now that the seatbelts are a bit more comfortable for short women to wear. My first car was an old olds that had one of those seatbelts that could not be adjusted for height. So I assumed that if I ever got into an accident I would have a broken neck from the seatbelt going across my neck.


 
I'll take this part of your post - _"buckling up is safer, especially for kids" - _and add_ "and pets"._ Both are safer. And ultimately, if both are restrained, so is _everyone_ in the vehicle.


----------



## Megora

Pointgold said:


> I'll take this part of your post - _"buckling up is safer, especially for kids" - _and add_ "and pets"._ Both are safer. And ultimately, if both are restrained, so is _everyone_ in the vehicle.


I have no problem with this. As long as I have a choice and don't have some money-grubbing cop spying into my car to make sure my dog is caged or whatnot.


----------



## Pointgold

Megora said:


> I have no problem with this. As long as I have a choice and don't have some money-grubbing cop spying into my car to make sure my dog is caged or whatnot.


 
I guess the way I look at it is that I am going to do it anyway, so I don't care - the "money-grubbing cop" won't find anything to ticket or fine me for. But if he looks into someone's else's vehicle and finds an unrestrained pet, the idiot is ticketed/fined, then too bad for him, good for his pet (if he's smart enough to not continue doing it.)


----------



## Radarsdad

Have you ever ridden motorcycle and hit a big bug or a rock thrown by a truck tire. If you have you will get the picture of what would happen if it hit you in the eye.
By the way birds will turn your head around at 65mph. Didn't like that one at all.


----------



## Megora

Radarsdad said:


> Have you ever ridden motorcycle and hit a big bug or a rock thrown by a truck tire. If you have you will get the picture of what would happen if it hit you in the eye.
> By the way birds will turn your head around at 65mph. Didn't like that one at all.


Yet more reasons (as if I needed more) why I think that motorcyclists are nuts. :bowl:


----------



## Pointgold

Megora said:


> Yet more reasons (as if I needed more) why I think that motorcyclists are nuts. :bowl:


At least it is their choice to take the risk. People who allow their pets to travel unrestrained (often folks who call their dogs "fur babies", or "children" and claim to put them ahead of all others) are exposing them to very real and very dangerous risks, and it is NOT their choice. That's "nuts".


----------



## Pointgold

And now there are 88 who actually _choose _to put their dogs in danger. :doh:


----------



## StorminNorman

Both of my dogs ride unrestrained. My first dog, Charlie, was an excellent rider. He prefered to ride shotgun, either sitting up or curled on the seat with his head on the center console (my SUV) or in my husband's lap (his pick-up.) He was not big on sticking his head out the window. My current dog, Norman, took awhile to become a good rider. He got car sick for the first several months and would like to sit on my lap and wedge himself against my door. As he got bigger he figured out he wasn't allowed in my lap and the car sickness also passed.

Now he is an excellent rider. He likes shotgun as well as the back seat. He loves to have his head out the window and has figured out how to open the windows, so I have to lock the windows. My husband's truck does not have locking windows and Norman can also make the windows close which can be bad when his head is in there! 

Anyway, sorry about the overload of personal experiences! TMI 

*The point I really want to make is that I think I am being totally irresponsible for letting my dog ride unrestrained.* I have been in a pretty major car accident and am well aware of the way objects in a car become projectiles. I always insist that all of my passengers wear seatbelts even in the backseat, because I know they could easily decapitate(or seriously injure) someone in the front seat if unrestrained in an accident. 

*I don't know that there is any way to safely protect a dog in the car comparable to a human wearing a seatbelt,* but I should at least be providing some protection for the dog and my passengers (which are usually my children (ages 8 and 10) as well. I think I will invest in the pet barrier for my SUV or the doggie seatbelt. *Thanks for making me think more about my accountability!*


----------



## Pointgold

storminnorman said:


> both of my dogs ride unrestrained. My first dog, charlie, was an excellent rider. He prefered to ride shotgun, either sitting up or curled on the seat with his head on the center console (my suv) or in my husband's lap (his pick-up.) he was not big on sticking his head out the window. My current dog, norman, took awhile to become a good rider. He got car sick for the first several months and would like to sit on my lap and wedge himself against my door. As he got bigger he figured out he wasn't allowed in my lap and the car sickness also passed.
> 
> Now he is an excellent rider. He likes shotgun as well as the back seat. He loves to have his head out the window and has figured out how to open the windows, so i have to lock the windows. My husband's truck does not have locking windows and norman can also make the windows close which can be bad when his head is in there!
> 
> Anyway, sorry about the overload of personal experiences! Tmi
> 
> *the point i really want to make is that i think i am being totally irresponsible for letting my dog ride unrestrained.* i have been in a pretty major car accident and am well aware of the way objects in a car become projectiles. I always insist that all of my passengers wear seatbelts even in the backseat, because i know they could easily decapitate(or seriously injure) someone in the front seat if unrestrained in an accident.
> 
> *i don't know that there is any way to safely protect a dog in the car comparable to a human wearing a seatbelt,* but i should at least be providing some protection for the dog and my passengers (which are usually my children (ages 8 and 10) as well. I think i will invest in the pet barrier for my suv or the doggie seatbelt. *thanks for making me think more about my accountability!*


 
thank you a million times over.


----------



## Radarsdad

Pointgold said:


> And now there are 88 who actually _choose _to put their dogs in danger. :doh:


You and I just don't get it. It will never happen to *THEM*
More important to keep the puppies happy and play russian roulette with their lives than be responsible.


----------



## Megora

Pointgold said:


> At least it is their choice to take the risk. People who allow their pets to travel unrestrained (often folks who call their dogs "fur babies", or "children" and claim to put them ahead of all others) are exposing them to very real and very dangerous risks, and it is NOT their choice. That's "nuts".


Ohm... I'm not going to say too much here, but while motorcyclists take their own risks, they are also putting other drivers on the road at risk every day. Because nobody wants to hit an idiot... 

Keep in mind that until I came to GRF, I never heard of a harness for buckling dogs up. I really like that idea and it's actually something that would work in my car. <- Crates, would not. :::

One of these days I will post a picture of my navigator's smiling face as he's buckled into his seat next to me.  And it will be my choice to do so, not because I'm afraid of getting a ticket.


----------



## Pointgold

Restrained dog survives fatal car crash | PetConnection.com

If your unrestrained pet survives a crash, it is highly probable that s/he will panic and run. This exposes the pet to a new risk, and trying to locate/capture a panicked animal, possibly injured, is extremely difficult. 
Crating, or other restraints, can prevent this from happening as well as minimizing injury during impact.


----------



## Pointgold

Megora said:


> Ohm... I'm not going to say too much here, but while motorcyclists take their own risks, they are also putting other drivers on the road at risk every day.
> 
> Keep in mind that until I came to GRF, I never heard of a harness for buckling dogs up. I really like that idea and it's actually something that would work in my car. <- Crates, would not. :::
> 
> One of these days I will post a picture of my navigator's smiling face as he's buckled into his seat next to me.  And it will be my choice to do so, not because I'm afraid of getting a ticket.


 
So are other drivers of automobiles, trucks, and even bicycles. Not just motorcyclists. I can't control what any of them do, but I can make the choice to assure that my dogs are as safe as they can possibly be when in my vehicle. It is my choice to do so, I'm not afraid of being ticketed, but frankly, if that is what it takes for other to act as responsible pet owners, then I'm okay with it. Yes, I'd rather that people weren't stupid enough to have to need to resort to legislating it. But that obviously isn't the case, and the dogs don't deserve to pay the consequences - you know - the "it'll never happen to us" consequences.


----------



## Megora

It is also my choice to take dogs anywhere in the car, knowing that I can't guarantee I'll arrive safely. As I said earlier (previous page somewhere, but I'll repeat for fun), I'm well aware of my own mortality every time I get in the car. Getting into a really bad accident once in your life will do that to you. 

I'm all for buckling my dog up. 

Not because my dog is horrible in the car and needs to be kept from being a distraction to me. But because I know how quickly accidents can happen. 

In the accident I got into, I had three options during that "slow-motion" moment. Ram the car turning in front of me, steer around him and risk being hit by oncoming traffic, or steer the other direction and down a drop-off/ditch.

If I even find myself in that slow-motion moment again, I need to make a clear choice without worrying about holding onto my dog. That's why I'm going to look into a harness.

I haven't yet because I never heard of harnesses until joining GRF (well, that and it's something I only think about when I'm driving somewhere will wonderboy). And I'll bet most people out there haven't either.


----------



## Gwen

I thank all of you who always restrain your dogs and those of you who now restrain your dogs while travelling in a vehicle.

For those who don't.... well, it's been said "You can lead a horse to water but you can't make them drink". I just pray that you don't have the horrible experience that I & Radarsdad did because there's no going back. My Ollie will never run freely, never earn his CDX, never go for a swim or never go for one of his favourite car rides.... all because I didn't have him properly restrained! I just hope that the odds are in your favour because you're playing a poker game that you can't win every game.:crossfing:crossfing


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Just the other day I saw two dogs riding freely in the back of a pickup truck on a busy highway... absolutely nothing keeping them from jumping out or falling out...


----------



## DNL2448

I posted this last month. This is a friend of mine's van that was hit by a dump truck that ran a stop sign. The dog in the back (they were returning from agility class) was in a crate. Crate had a dent, but dog was fine! Had he been riding loose, at the very least he would have been thrown out, the worst...well we don't need to think about that. 

Had he been riding with his head out the window....again, not a pretty thought. My dogs ride in a crate..period.


----------



## Megora

Wow... 

I hate to say this but that type of accident would probably kill both me and my dog in my little four door sedan, crate or not. In fact, I know of a case where four girls were going to school and pulled out in front of a truck. They were rammed and three of the girls were killed - one of them partially decapitated. They were all buckled up.


----------



## Ninde'Gold

Yeah, unfortunately if the accident is bad enough, you and your dogs are probably gonna die no matter what.

I was in a car crash once with Tucker in the back free roaming and both back windows down, when we finally stopped spinning and landed in a snow bank (which felt like hitting a brick wall) I looked back and he was just laying down on the seat. 

What if you do crash (heaven forbid) and the crate gets damaged enough that you can't get your dog out and your car catches fire?

I mean really, anything can happen whether your dog is safely restrained or not.

Typically yes its safer if you're just driving around and nothing happens or if you have to hit your brakes for some reason your dog is going to be in one spot but worst case scenario I don't think much is going to help.

But thats just my opinion.


----------



## Gwen

Statistics state that fires at accidents are very rare so using fires as an excuse not to crate your dogs is a very lame one at that. 

Goldenlover84, you're very fortunate that Tucker didn't fly forward, hit you and cause serious injuries to both of you. There was also the possibility of him flying out the window & the car landing on him. I'm sure that you were buckled in but Tucker just became a projectile. Again, you're very lucky not to have sustained injury but there could be a "next time" when you're not so lucky. 

Your quote "Yeah, unfortunately if the accident is bad enough, you and your dogs are probably gonna die no matter what" holds very little water for me as I've seen accident vehicles and automatically think that no one could have ever survived that and later learn that injuries were minimal. Not using all precautions available WILL increase your chances of dying and I want to live a long life.

There are those who will always find excuses NOT to secure their dogs the same way that some have excuses not to wear seatbelts but at the end of the day I believe in reducing any risk of injury to both my dogs & myself. My dogs will always be crated!

Now there are 105 who allow their dogs to free roam but we have had some converts


----------



## Ninde'Gold

I'm not giving an excuse or saying anyone should or shouldn't restrain their dogs, I'm just saying if its bad enough, nothing is gonna save anyone.

I see people with dogs in the back of their trucks all the time, it bothers me so so much.

What if they jump out? What if rocks or something fly up and hit them in the face?

Its the same reason I don't let the dogs hang their heads out the windows when we're driving fast. You can lose an eye that way.


----------



## Gwen

GoldenLover84 said:


> Its the same reason I don't let the dogs hang their heads out the windows when we're driving fast. You can lose an eye that way.


It doesn't matter whether you're driving fast or driving slow, anything touching the eyeball will cause damage. Have you ever watched those accident commercials when a car is travelling @ 30 kms per hour???? Think about something hitting the eyeball @ 30 kms and it isn't a pretty picture.

http://www.dog-first-aid-101.com/dog-eye-injury.html


----------



## DNL2448

I learned once there is another way for injury if a dog is sticking his head out the window. Twister our little JRT likes to ride with his head out the window. While doing so, he was trying to get out farther and stepped on the button to roll up the window, trapping his muzzle in the window. Freaked him out, freaked me and DH out and it was terrible. Now, he rides secured as well.


----------



## Dallas Gold

DNL2448 said:


> I learned once there is another way for injury if a dog is sticking his head out the window. Twister our little JRT likes to ride with his head out the window. While doing so, he was trying to get out farther and stepped on the button to roll up the window, trapping his muzzle in the window. Freaked him out, freaked me and DH out and it was terrible. Now, he rides secured as well.


Our Barkley was securely seat belted in but opened the window while we were driving all by himself. It's always a good idea to use the child locks when dogs are in the car, even if they are secured with the seat belt harnesses! 

I get debris in my eyes riding a bicycle with cycling glasses on--and I'm going slow. I know when it happens so I can try to get it out...but dogs can't tell us and it could really do a number to their eyes before we realize.


----------



## Golden_Dax

We live in a major city and we felt a dog roaming around the car unrestrained would be a bad idea mainly due to the distraction factor alone. In the end we decided to go the seat belt route and went with the Champion K9 version as they were crash tested and also we could order a puppy version that would allow Dax to get used to the feeling of the harness as a puppy and then be able to grow into the bigger version as she got older. We also liked that one as we could get a vehicle adapter for both of our vehicles so we wouldn't have to worry about which vehicle she was riding in. Anyways as per the pic (sorry about the blur) she definitely was not impressed about it at fist but after a couple of trips she's happy to go for car rides now.


----------



## Nomes

we do both...mostly free-roaming because there's normally at least 2 people in the car. one to drive and one to keep the dog out of the driver's space. But there's normally a crate in the car just in case we're eating or they want to sleep....


----------



## LittleLouie

The backseat belongs to my dog. We don't travel around that often, but when we do, he sits in the backseat, nose sticking out of the window, tail waving at cars behind us. He has a seatbelt attachment for the X-terra.


----------



## Rainheart

I may have posted on this before.. but anyway, I changed how Beamer rides in the car.

He used to have a seatbelt harness and strapped right into the back seat. He hated that. I then changed to a zipline system. He has room to move in the backseat and get much more comfortable. I made the zipline myself and easily, too. He loves this set-up.


----------



## Phillyfisher

Tucker rides behind the back seat of our Highlander. We used to use a pet barrier across the back seat, but it makes him nervous. Does anyone know of or use some type of belt to restrain a dog in the back like that?

I could so see him doing what Oliver did. I always leave his leash on him in the back so We something extra to grab. When we go away with him, I make someone grab the leash before I even open back hatch.


----------



## maple1144

Wow it took me all day to read this thread, tears guilt three kids Maple and our canine visitor for the night Muggs would be the reasons it took so long!

We started maple in a harness and seat belt adapter tether type thing from day one and she never minded, she had the whole back seat to herself, but eventually I became less responsible about it and would only use it half the time. I am fully guilty of letting her sleep in the front seat especially once we got the kids and I had three people to buckle in all of a sudden, but thats not ok either! I recently went back to seat belt and harness in the van although she wasnt happy on the bench in the back she couldnt get comfy im guessing and it was obvious since she is asleep 99 percent of the time shes in the car and instead she was sitting up just staring at my head lol so our oldest daughter offered to move her booster to the back row so maple could have her preferred bucket style seat (how much do our kids love our dogs as well? its amazing!) like she would get up front but safely away from the front seat air bags ( anyone know about the safety for a dog with the side airbags?) and could still be safely buckled up and harnessed, we have a fleece lined harness 
I used to worry about her jumping out when I opened the doors but have relaxed a bit since she turned one or so, the number of times she has been left in the car and we are all inside for ten minutes or so and have to go back out and get my still sound asleep dog is embarrassing to count lol But a leash goes on before we get out anywheres else. I got my act back in gear before I read this but I feel awful for every single time I was irresponsible! I am so sorry for the people who learned this lesson in the hardest way!


As far as the whole dog sniffing in the window danger thing, a lady at our agility classes showed me a picture of her great dane with doggles (so cute and funny!) on so for all of you with dogs who love a window, maybe you need to check them out!

Protective Goggles for Dogs. Doggles Originalz

I still worry more about a cigarette coming in my window from someone in a car ahead so I keep the windows up when on the highway and just down a little for sniffing in town.


----------



## Gwen

Phillyfisher said:


> Tucker rides behind the back seat of our Highlander. We used to use a pet barrier across the back seat, but it makes him nervous. Does anyone know of or use some type of belt to restrain a dog in the back like that?
> 
> I could so see him doing what Oliver did. I always leave his leash on him in the back so We something extra to grab. When we go away with him, I make someone grab the leash before I even open back hatch.


There are a number of member recommendations regarding seat belts set ups that work for them. As I use crates, I can't comment. You might start a separate thread requesting this information. 

FYI, I had a collar/leash on Oliver when our accident happened but I still lost him. I had burns on my hands from the leather for weeks. It was his time and nothing was going to change it. On a positive note, Ollie's loss was a lesson to many who have made changes in how they transport their dog(s).


----------



## Jamm

I believe I have commented before, but I will again. Joey uses the same seatbelt a few others on here do (i can't remember the name right now). Its on every time he gets into the car. I would Love to crate him instead but Im a student with a PT job and Can't afford a larger vehicle. Until I can afford an SUV, the seat belt is the best solution. My friends make fun of me but Its okay cuz I like Joey more then them  LOL


----------



## Deb_Bayne

We just bought a proper seatbelt harness for Bayne, we were just tying up his leash to the seatbelt on the floor of the back of our crewcab truck, now with the harness he'll be able to sit on the seat and buckled to the seat belt and look out the window.


----------



## Gwen

Deb_Bayne said:


> We just bought a proper seatbelt harness for Bayne, we were just tying up his leash to the seatbelt on the floor of the back of our crewcab truck, now with the harness he'll be able to sit on the seat and buckled to the seat belt and look out the window.


So glad to hear that you've gotten a proper set up.

Sometimes we just don't think of the "strength & power" an accident can have. Flying items can break a neck, people in the back seat go flying out of the car, shopping on the floor become projectiles and a leash can snap like it's paper..... 

When I was a child, my family were involved in a relatively minor vehicle accident. I cut my knee requiring a few stitches but that was it. That is, until the next morning when I tried to get out of bed. Not only was I black & blue with bruising but every muscle & joint ached. That experience was bad enough.... I just want to keep our four legged kiddies safe and protected


----------



## golden_eclipse

As a breeder do you think it is a reasonable thing to require the owners of your puppies to always restrain them in the car (like in the contract?) Its something I have thought of for a while, but fear of making our contract too controlling. If it was more common for reputable breeders to do this, I think it would be more common for people to restrain their dogs in the car almost like common it is to spay or neuter...In the end, isn't it the breeders job to help owners care for their puppies/dogs in the best way possible, by giving them the resources and information they need to do so. As mentioned on here a few times, many people in the general public, don't really consider restraining their dogs as something you should do....


----------



## OutWest

Perhaps it doesn't have to part of the contract, but could be something that is highly recommended. I think dogs should be restrained int eh car for everyone's safety, but I think many people just don't think of it, or it just seems like too much trouble.


----------



## mooselips

Hi everyone,
Okay, I've read through this HUGE thread, and still can't decidee what to do here.

My dogs in the past have all been free roaming, thankfully without any incidents.

This time I want a seatbelt for my Bridget, but what kind?

I saw something about a champion, something about a USA K9 outfitters....HELP!

Which one is the MOST convienent to use, easest, safest, and most comfortable for the dog?

AND she weighs 31 # now...will I have to go through 3 of these before she's adult size?

I'm asking because today is the day she outgrew her crate...well, she looks somewhat squished to me......

If you could just write your brands and the websites, and rate them on a scale of 1 to 10 please.

I don't want to use a crate, I have no room for the trip to the cottage in May.....
Thank you...

Diane


----------



## mooselips

sorry..
and what is this seat beat tether?
What does it do?

Do you attach the harness, leash?


----------



## OutWest

mooselips said:


> sorry..
> and what is this seat beat tether?
> What does it do?
> 
> Do you attach the harness, leash?


I use the tether. I got it at petSmart. It has a big loop at one end that you put the seat belt thru. At the other end is a metal clip hook that I attach to Tucker's harness. It is not as safe as a real seat belt IMO. But it keeps him on the back seat and provides some protection if I have to stop fast. Mostly it helps keep everyone else safe--he used to want to help me drive! :doh:


----------



## mooselips

Thank you.

What I think I'm going to do is order the USA K9 harness.......
My problem is...she's only 3 and a half months...don't want to order 3 harnesses until she's full grown...lol

What type harness are you using?


----------



## Jamm

mooselips said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What I think I'm going to do is order the USA K9 harness.......
> My problem is...she's only 3 and a half months...don't want to order 3 harnesses until she's full grown...lol
> 
> What type harness are you using?



Because she is still a puppy I would recommend just going to petsmart or your local pet store and getting on of their $30-$40 seat belts... she WILL grow out of it but i'd get one that you can use for a little longer. If you have room, you could also just crate her until she is doesn't fit in the crate in the car anymore. I did that with Joey until the crate size was too big for my car.. after that I just bought a cheaper seatbelt when he was around 5-8 months. Then I invested in the USA K9 harness, which he has used every time in the car since 8 months.


----------



## GRTigger

my dogs are just usually in the back seat, free to go. he's good in the back seat anyways, windows down and he just looks out the window. goes to the left window.. goes to the right window..


----------



## MillysMom

My girls normally travel behind a pet barrier. I would prefer them crated, but the pet barrier is secure, and better than lose. I am yet to find 2 crates to fit in my car. 

I say *normally* because right now they're riding lose in the backseat. I HATE IT, AND IT TERRIFIES ME! My car has been in the shop since before Christmas and I have a teeny tiny rental car - I've tried the seatbelt harnesses in the rental car, but with both girls buckled in to the tiny backseat they really don't fit fastened in. As a result, I rarely drive them places in the rental, but it's there in a pinch. Hopefully I'll get my car back soon!


----------



## dborgers

In an airtight container on top of the car

- Mitt Romney


----------



## toliva

mooselips said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What I think I'm going to do is order the USA K9 harness.......
> My problem is...she's only 3 and a half months...don't want to order 3 harnesses until she's full grown...lol
> 
> What type harness are you using?


We bought 2 sizes of the USA K9 harness - they offer a puppy discount.

That said we are really struggling with this because when I put Zeke in the K9 harness for car rides, he vomits if it is on too tight, but snakes out of it if it is too loose, and I can't find that happy medium. A crate is not an option for us - not enough room for a crate, 3 kids in car seats, and 2 adults.

Anyway when we DO use it, and I'm hoping he will grow out of the vomiting, we attach it to a metal loop on the floorboard of our van.


----------



## mooselips

well, she's out of the squishy crate and free roaming...we only drive very short distances right now.

But when we go to camp...(a 10.5 hour trip) she's going to need a safety harness.


----------



## Ivyacres

We use the Kurgo Zip Line and harness. It was a challenge finding secure spots to attach it in the Focus but it does work well. Honey is safe in the back seat and I'm not constantly saying "back up...back up..." as I tried to stop her from climbing into my lap! Car rides are fun again!


----------



## cgriffin

The dachshund travels in a crate because he won't sit still and he has motion sickness,lol. The two big boys are in the back with the seats down for more room.


----------



## ziggy3339

*Questions questions questions*



spruce said:


> may I be rude & hijack this? can they lay down when wearing seat belt?


My dog LOVES road trips (which can be only a mile away at times). She likes to ride up front & look out the window. Here's my problem: We have all bucket seats! Front & back. There must be something to put in there so she can lay down (which she'd like to do at times, I'm sure). Also something to go in FRONT of the seat to make it bigger. No room for crate in the back but could put up a hammock thing if only there were something to go in the space between those darned bucket seats. 
Until I got this dog I never once thought about bucket seats being a nuisance, making less room, etc. Now it's become a real problem. An invention needs to be made to accommodate us. Oh, you guys probably already have answers to this stuff, right? 
The do floppy thing that fits onto my Sophie's harness doesn't allow her to lay down...but then, neither does the size of the bucket seat. Gosh, she grew fast! 
Thanks in advance for recommendations. 
Also, do you use a different harness just for the car? Or same harness for everything? Just wondered if I should leave one attached to the seatbelt for riding.


----------



## Gwen_Dandridge

So, here's the way we work it, not the best solution but it works for us (Maddie and me).

Maddie is very rule abiding. So the rules go like this. If I am in the car with her, she has to stay in the back. If Josh is in the car also, she gets to be in his lap, at least when he offers (he isn't rule abiding--sigh).

When I open the back door, she MAY NOT GET OUT until I have clipped the leash on her--NO EXCEPTIONS. I say 'leash' and she waits.

If we go any distance, I have the soft crate in the back and she is happy to stay in there with the webbing open on the side.

Because I am the least organized person around, this is my best shot at keeping her 'sort of' safe.


----------



## Swampcollie

My dogs are always crated when traveling.


----------



## puppyrae9

I take my dog in the back of my Nissan and I securely loop the leash around the seat and clip it to my dog. That way he can't get out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## EddieWouldGo

Gwen said:


> I just responded to another thread about using crates in a vehicle and wondered how others travel with their dogs.
> 
> I had always allowed my dogs free in the vehicle (grand caravan with a pet barrier) until Nov 2008 when my Oliver bolted from the vehicle onto the highway and was killed instantly. We were at the vets office and had been through this routine a 100 times - sit/stay, open the back of the van, take one dog out on the leash, close the back door, release the dog inside the van from the sit/stay and repeat when one dog came back. But that evening in Nov 2008 was different and I'll never know why. Oliver, who had his CD, CGN and was ready to trial for his CDX, bolted from the vehicle ripping my hand open when I grabbed his collar without success. I will never forget that horrible feeling of seeing one you love run with all his force out onto a busy highway with traffic travelling 80 to 100 km/hour - he didn't have a chance.
> 
> I say that but he could have had a chance - it was my duty to protect him & I failed.
> 
> From that day forward, Nygel was crated whenever we travel as was Razz when he came into our home. Razz made his first car trip to his new home in his crate and knows nothing different. At first, Nyg wasn't the happiest camper being confined to a crate but now it's just the norm & he runs to the van and jumps into his crate knowing that we're going for a car ride!
> 
> Losing my beloved Oliver made me learn the hard way - Crate or my furkid is not travelling in the vehicle!


I realize this tragedy happened a while back now - I'm just responding to this poll now. However, that doesn't make what happened to poor Oliver (and you) less tragic, I am so sorry to hear that he was ripped from you like that... huge knot in my stomach when I read your story... 

When he was itty bitty Eddie rode in his crate in the trunk of our Jeep Cherokee. Now that he's a big boy his harness is hooked to a zip line in the trunk. Many times when I open the lift gate, he is ready to go and wants to get out, but I hook him onto the leash before letting him off the zip line. If he bolted - even if he was on his leash - like you explained Oliver did, there is no way I could hold on to the leash - he's simply too big and strong... I count on him to listen to me just like you did.


----------

